# Passport Renewal: received but 12 days later still not checked



## alaskaonline (8 Aug 2012)

Quick question to see if anyone else is affected or knows what's going on.

Applied for passport (renewal) 14 working days ago through Passport Express. Website with Tracking ID states that it's registered but not checked yet. I sent them an email on Friday and received reply yesterday, basically telling me the same "registered but not checked". No word as to why, what, when... I replied querying about that but no reply. We're going on holidays at the end of the month (pointed that out in both emails) and I'm starting to panic now. Any advise?


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Aug 2012)

From looking on Boards occasionally it seems they go from not checked to processed and ready for postage all at around the same time. 

See here

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055861574&page=188

Probably causes a few minor heart attacks but from reading on there if there is a problem with a passport it doesn't take long for it to be spotted, I would think yours would have been sent back by now if there was a problem. It will probably arrive this week.


----------



## jhegarty (8 Aug 2012)

As Dereko said, the last few steps happen in a very short amount of time.


----------



## kfpg (8 Aug 2012)

got mine recently and the exact same experience as the OP. It took about 14 working days which is typical of our government services i.e. charge very well for a 10 day service and then go 40% beyond their own promise. No apology, no refund of course!

Anyway that status changes do all happen almost on the final day and it will be with you a day or so after that.

Not a good service but there you go!


----------



## dereko1969 (8 Aug 2012)

The 10 day period is met and usually exceeded during the non-peak time. 

The problem is everyone forgets to renew their passport so everyone ends up wanting it in the summer at the last minute so they get inundated. 

For the OP there is a bank holiday included in the time they were waiting so that delays it as well.


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Aug 2012)

I renewed my Passport last October. Posted it the old fashioned way (snail mail) and Hey Presto had it back within a week


----------



## kfpg (8 Aug 2012)

dereko1969 said:


> The 10 day period is met and usually exceeded during the non-peak time.



So the advertisement should be 'Passport Express €87 for 10 day service (as long as were not too busy'...........!!!


----------



## Time (8 Aug 2012)

The thing is folks, you have no choice. Passport express at 88 Euro or post it yourself or call in person at 95 Euro and you won't get it any quicker.


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Aug 2012)

kfpg said:


> So the advertisement should be 'Passport Express €87 for 10 day service (as long as were not too busy'...........!!!


 
Well I'd hope they'd check for spelling before running the add but yes. Perhaps a better solution would be to charge extra during June, July & August.


----------



## alaskaonline (9 Aug 2012)

Believe it or not, I ended up getting an email yesterday evening telling me it has been processed now. Again no explanation why there was such a delay but only plain and simple, it's done now. Well it gets even better, passport arrived today. It makes me wonder if the emails I sent made any difference. Was looking at other forums these last few days and seen others complaining but most of the posts were three months old so wasn't sure if some of them were still applicable.

*The problem is everyone forgets to renew their passport so everyone ends  up wanting it in the summer at the last minute so they get inundated. 
*
This isn't the case with me, quite the opposite. If the passport office would run a similar expiry date system like the NCT place does, there might not be such a massive passport request in the summer. Years ago my Passport originally expired in October but as it happened if you travel and your return date falls into the expiry date of your passport, you have to renew before that time and you need to do it well in advance cause as it showed here it can take up to or maybe more than 14 working days. You keep going like this and eventually you have an expiry date in August and are forced to be part of the "long queuing system". The NCT place keeps the same expiry date no matter how early or late you renew. I don't see why they can't do the same. I for sure would like to wait til after the summer to do the renewal. Dp's passport took 4 days the last time to have it renewed and back in the post. Used the same passport express service I just used. He did it in February though.

Anyway thanks for all the replies. Hope others who are still waiting for theirs are a bit less worried now. Email them to make sure even if you get a very limited response


----------



## Pudding11 (9 Aug 2012)

I had the very same experience in the last week. Paid for passport express, 10 days later my passport status was still at registered. I emailed and they said it was waiting to be checked. The next day it said it was posted but the one after that, it was back to being checked and the date of receipt of my application had changed from 20th July to 5th August. Once again I emailed as I was very confused about what was happening at this stage and was given some fob off answer about rescanning photographs but nothing about how it went from posted to being checked. As it happened, it arrived the following morning. Cant help but think it would still be waiting if I hadnt chased them on it.
My partner posted their application after me and lo and behold, its due and is still showing as registered only. No response to emails on that one!
I fully appreciate that this is a busy time of year but it annoys me no end to see them have 10 working day guaranteed turnaround on their website etc when this isnt going to happen. If there are delays/backlogs at least post something about them on the website.


----------

